# New Dry Saf 1056 American Ale Yeast



## Gough (21/4/04)

Fellas,

For anybody that is interested I've just had a taste of a beer after racking that I brewed with the new dry version of the 1056 American Ale yeast. It was a Porter style, bastardised from one of Palmer's recipes that called for the liquid version of the yeast. Mine uses Target hops for bittering rather than Nugget, and has more Willamette and a touch more Black Patent malt, Choc Malt and English Crystal than his but is otherwise similar. Oh and it is extract based with the grain, not AG.

Early days obviously at this stage, and perhaps being such a dark and heavy beer not the best to really clearly taste the yeast, but I have to say I'm very impressed. Tasted so good out of the fermenter I really felt like drinking it there and then. Kept at 19 degrees throughout the fermentation it pretty much fermented out from 1055 to 1010 in 6 days but I left it in the fridge for 10 all up before racking. Doesn't seem to have that 'bite' for want of a better word that the S-04 has - the brew is very smooth already. Pretty chocolatey and all round tasty even at this stage, can't wait for it to finish ccing and maturing. :chug: 

Will definitely try and get my hands on more of this yeast. Seems pretty good for a dry yeast. Anyone else tried it yet??

Shawn.


----------



## Rubes (21/4/04)

Is that from Wyeast?


----------



## Gough (21/4/04)

Rubes,

I'm not sure. I think with the name 'saf' attached it must have a DCL connection, but it is apparently to be marketed as a dried 1056 American Ale yeast according to my HBS guy, and also from what I've heard independently here and on other forums. My shop had a kilo sent to it as a sample and he gave me some gratis to try when I was buying the ingredients for this brew. It wasn't in a separate package with a name on it if you know what I mean. He's been talking about it for about 4 months. I'll ask him for more specific info next time I'm in - should be later in the week. 

Shawn.


----------



## Jovial_Monk (21/4/04)

Danstar are also introducing 2 new yeasts. the first one will be a lager yeast, no details to hand ATM

Jovial Monk


----------

